# Ultimate Detailing Machine - The Second....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

*Ultimate Detailing Machine Mini Review*

*Packaging & In the Box*

The packaging is spot on, everything is held in just right and wasn't rattling around in the box like I have found with other products I have purchased in the past, bearing in mind this has travelled all the way from the USA I am suitably impressed.

When I opened the box, the backing plate was already fitted to the machine, once I checked its tightness, attached the pad (included) and plugged in I would be pretty much good to go. Also inside the box was a manual, a white polishing pad, spanner to tighten the backing plate up and a bag to store the machine in after use, perfect.

*The Machine*

Once out of the box I took a moment to look at this machine, the machine I received has all of the stickers on it as it's a final release model and this completes the machine, it "looks" just right. The only downside I could see is that the sticker on the front of the machine may wear prematurely but, I am sure that Autopia will be able to supply a replacement sticker should this happen.

*Powering Up and Running*

Once I had changed the plug (the machine I was trying is a 110v not the final 240v UK Model as these aren't quite ready yet) I was good to go. Now I know how the machine was that I tried before but that one was in fairness a pre release model and didn't come with the final packaging or backing plate I had to use one of my existing ones.

With trepidation I set the machine to speed 1 made sure my polishing pad was on it securely and eased the power switch on.

Straight away the machine felt "better" than the previous one that I had tried. I suspect that one aspect of this will be to do with the size of backing plate that I have used previously the one supplied is smaller than the one before.

I found that using the machine before I could only manage a couple of minutes before I had pins and needles in my hands and shooting pains up my arms, I obviously stopped as I didn't want to be damaging nerves in my hands! I am really pleased to say though that with this machine its VERY different. Up to speed four there isa lot less vibration through my arms than I felt previously, from speed 4 upwards there is some vibration but in comparison hardly worth worrying about. I think taking regular breaks I could detail a car without too much of a problem.

*Summary*

I am now happy to report that I am really pleased with this machine I think maybe the first one I have combined with the backing plate is a bit of a lemon I know when I have had conversations with Autopia they would be keen to have the machine back so they can have a look and analyse why its doing what it is.

I wont dwell on it as its been said already many times before and is an issue currently being resolved by Autopia, but once the power cable is lengthened this will also make this machine easier to use as there will not be the chance of the cable to drag on the car and impair marring into the surface.

Would I buy one now? Your damn right I would..!

*Ratings:*

*Packaging:* 10/10 
*Machine Quality:* 8/10
*Usage:* 8.5/10

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

so is there a date for release of this?

im getting rather impatient! :lol: and is there an estimated price


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

September Mark 

Nice Review Johnny


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Good review Johnny

Whether the original was a lemon or not well who knows but DavidB acknowledged faults with the mk1 version and it looks like they are now fixed:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice review John.  

Glad to hear DavidB has replaced what was definitely a duff early machine. :buffer: 

Alan W


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Good review, can I ask is this basically the U.S version from the autopia website?

It is my birthday next week and my gf wants to buy me one but clearly the UK one wont be out in time. From the sounds of it and if this is the US version then it would be fine to get this from the autopia website now and get a transformer etc?

Also is the cord a big issue and is the unit powerful enough in your opinion, thanks :thumb:


----------



## mondeomike (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice review, I`m waiting for the UK version to be released.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

good to hear that the revised / new machine is better . Autopia did listen to DW reviews took them on board and adapted their machines...


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

It is good that they responded well to the feedback and fixed the issues identified. :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Took delivery of my new UDM today as one of the PC's at work has kinda died!!

Stripped the old plug off the old PC and put it on my UDM and away I went!

The speed adjustment wheel is a lot stiffer, but maybe that's was because it was new, but the whole machine felt a whole lot better, and as Johnny said, a lot less vibration. I've got a knackered left wrist from when I came off a bike years ago and using a PC for more than half an hour would really aggravate it, but I spent an hour using the UDM today and hardly any grief to my wrist, so for that alone, it will be well worth the investment for me!!

And I only ordered last Thursday and it arrived today!!!
Superb service!!


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Bigadz said:


> Good review, can I ask is this basically the U.S version from the autopia website?
> 
> It is my birthday next week and my gf wants to buy me one but clearly the UK one wont be out in time. From the sounds of it and if this is the US version then it would be fine to get this from the autopia website now and get a transformer etc?
> 
> Also is the cord a big issue and is the unit powerful enough in your opinion, thanks :thumb:


Wouldn`t it be better to wait a wee bit longer if uoy really want one?. I think one of the main points of getting one of these is to do away with the tranny etc. However its up to you and i know what its like when you want something like this. Gotta have it NOW!!!!!!! 
Good luck whatever you choose anyway!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Well I have decided to wait upon looking it up. The cost of a tranny is expensive (not that I have much experiance ) and the hastle of wiring etc. 

So I have asked her to get me something else and I will wait for UK release which looks for various comments to be around October


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bigadz said:


> Well I have decided to wait upon looking it up. The cost of a tranny is expensive (not that I have much experiance ) and the hastle of wiring etc.
> 
> So I have asked her to get me something else and I will wait for UK release which looks for various comments to be around October


The hassle of wiring!! All of 2 minutes of it!!!


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> The hassle of wiring!! All of 2 minutes of it!!!


Alright Im prob making a big deal out of that but the tranformer etc is a good £60+ so it is silly not to wait, unless you already have that gear


----------



## Captainicemandw (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a great review, Johnny. Thanks for being open and honest. I look forward to the UK version appearing, then I can place my order.

Keep up the good work


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Could the vibration be unique to the 240 volt version?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

m500dpp said:


> Could the vibration be unique to the 240 volt version?


Don't think so as I'm been using a PC 7424 for a while now on 110v.

And £60 for a Transformer!!?! £40 tops!!


----------



## Andrewh10 (Jul 24, 2007)

If you dont mind me asking :-

Did you get this from the Autopia website?

What customs/vat did you pay on arrival?

What postage costs?

And did you buy any pads with it also?

Cheers

Andrew
Newbie!


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

nice m/c


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> Don't think so as I'm been using a PC 7424 for a while now on 110v.
> 
> And £60 for a Transformer!!?! £40 tops!!


Yeah the transformer is £40 but by the time you have got yourself an extension and plug then it is realistically £60


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Andrewh10 said:


> If you dont mind me asking :-
> 
> Did you get this from the Autopia website?
> 
> ...


Didn't order pads as I've got about a 5 year supply anyway! and postage $53.75 (about £27) but I needed it asap as one of our PC's at work had kicked the bucket.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bigadz said:


> Yeah the transformer is £40 but by the time you have got yourself an extension and plug then it is realistically £60


true, but as it's only £75 from America for the UDM then it's money well saved as I've got a feeling that the 240v version (when it finally does come out) will be about £60 more anyway!!!


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've already got the transformer/extension lead and plug and was going to buy the PC but the UDM worked out about the same so went for that instead. Be good to compare it to a PC when it arrives (hopefully early next week)


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> true, but as it's only £75 from America for the UDM then it's money well saved as I've got a feeling that the 240v version (when it finally does come out) will be about £60 more anyway!!!


I agree its good value, but from what I have heard from Tim @ Cleanyourcar he and others seem to pitching the UDM in at about £100 for the unit itself. If thats the case then with pads etc I guess you are looking at £160 ish.
When I totalled the UDM on autopia I think my package came in about $290dollars with P+P so £145 ish without the transformer and other bits.

But I mean for those who already had PC's with the transformers etc then it may well work out cheaper to get it from U.S


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

*waits patiently for UK sellers*


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

megaboost said:


> *waits patiently for UK sellers*


because of EU laws, it's not supposed to be marketed in the UK.

Although, if someone on here bought a load and sold then on here, then they could.


----------



## yarmuk (Sep 27, 2007)

i might wait for the uk version


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

Detailing Devon said:


> edit?


Do you have some?


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm also waiting patiently for the UK version


----------

